# System bringt weniger Leistung als es sollte - warum?



## killkrog (28. Dezember 2006)

System bringt weniger Leistung als es sollte - warum?

=====================================================

Hallo liebe Community!

Mich beschäftigt schon seit einiger Zeit, dass mein System scheinbar tadelos funktioniert, jedoch nicht seine volle Kraft auspielen will/kann.
Lasst mich das erklären. Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen angefangen, Gothic3 zu spielen. So habe ich auch in dem ein oder anderen
dazu gehörigen Forum geschmöckert und bin auch auf die Standard-Threads wie "Reicht mein System für das Spiel" usw gestoßen.

Hier nun die große Verwunderung meiner Seite: Die Antworten für ein "perfektes, komplett ruckelfreies System" lauteten eigentlich immer gleich
und lagen so ziemlich genau bei meiner Hardware-Konfiguration (kommt weiter unten), manchmal sogar unterhalb.
Ich hingegen habe durchaus mit Rucklern zu kämpfen, sogar auf einer niedrigeren Detail-Stufe als vorgesehen. Daher habe ich
begonnen, mein System mit 3DMark'06 zu testen. Meine Ergebnisse lagen durchweg so, dass ich die 2000er Punktegrenze knapp angekratzt habe.
Der Hersteller von 3DMark'06, Futuremark, hat ein sehr schönes Feature implementiert, mit dem man sein Ergebnis inklusive Systemkonfiguration
hochladen kann. Also habe ich mir mal die Testergebnisse der Leute angeschaut, die vergleichbare System haben und bin auf ein Datenblatt
gestoßen, welches ein Systen mit den selben Komponenten widerspiegelt, die ich besitze, jedoch glatte 4400 Punkte erreicht hat!
Mehr als das Doppelte!


Hier mein (und sein) System:

Motherboard: Asus P5WD2 Premium
CPU: Intel Pentium 4 3600GHz
RAM: 2GB 533er Kingston Value Ram (4x512MB) - Taktung: 266MHz
Grafikkarte: Asus EN7800GTX (PCI-E)


Ein paar Worte noch dazu. Mein Motherboard unterstützt DDDR (Dual-DoubleDataRate). Das bedeutet, dass immer zwei Ramriegel parallel verbaut
werden und immer gleichzeitig beschrieben werden. Damit wird zum ersten Mal die Schreibgeschwindigkeit verdoppelt. Zweitens wird ja die
Grundtaktung von 266Hz nochmal verdoppelt (womit wir dann bei der Artikelbezeichnung 533 wären). Somit ergibt sich also ein effektiver
Takt von 1066Hz, was mehr als genug für meine FSB von 4x200MHz (QuadPumped) ist. Ich wollte noch ein wenig Spielraum nach hinten haben,
um ihn übertakten zu können, sollte ich einmal das Verlangen danach verspüren.
Grafikkarte arbeitet immer mit den aktuellsten Treibern, neuste Version von DirectX ist auch immer drauf. Als Betriebssystem benutze ich
WinXP Prof.
Das BIOS ist immer aktuell geflashed und meiner Meinung nach korrekt konfiguriert. CPU und GraKa sind nicht übertaktet, Hintergrundprozesse
auf ein nötiges Minimum reduziert, Auslagerungsdateien ordentlich verwaltet. Kurz: Windows ist so sauber, wie es nur sein kann.

Hat irgendeiner von euch eine Idee, was diesen Leistungsschwund bewirken könnte? Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo Einstellungen bezüglich
PCI-E, auf die man als Normalsterblicher vielleicht nicht kommt? Bin echt am Ende meiner Weisheit...

Liebe Grüße,
 Chris


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Dezember 2006)

Ein erstes Problem könnte eventuell sein dass du immer die aktuellsten Grafiktreiber hast.
Warum hast du immer die aktuellsten? Haben sie Probleme die du bei den Vorgängerversionen hattest behoben?
Die Erfahrung zeigt dass "Immer die neusten Treiber" oftmals nicht die beste Wahl ist, versuch mal einen älteren.

Was auch oft bremsen kann (woran viele garnicht erst denken) ist die Festplatte
Ich würde aber generell einfach mal einen Benchmark laufen lassen der die Geschwindigkeit deiner einzelnen Komponenten analysiert, ich glaube bei SiSoft Sandra ist sowas mit dabei.

Übrigens sind die Werte für ruckelfreies Spielen in Foren nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. Der einzige Subjektive Wert an den man sich halten kann ist die Empfohlene Konfiguration die der Publisher auf die Schachtel des Spieles druckt.
Genausowenig Wert sollte man auf irgendwelche Programme wie Aquamark oder 3D Mark testen, ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht dass meine Systemen in solchen Tools schlecht abschneiden, aber bei Spielen und Anwendungen sie oftmals leicht besser laufen als diejenigen die bei den Benchmarks besser abgeschnitten haben.

Nun solltest du dir nurnoch die Frage stellen ob sich das "langsame" bei dir nur in den Benchmarks und einem Spiel bemerkbar macht. Oder ob es auch in anderen Bereichen auftritt.


----------

